# unphased anyone?



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

So anyone from here going to the unphased show on the 25 may? I'm hoping to go with the TTOC lot


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If my TT is back in 1 piece i will be going with the TTOC lot..
Steve


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm hoping to go with the TTOC lot to just waiting for a reply off phil lol as it would be my first event and get to meet some member for the first time  and my little lady would be sporting her new look


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could pop along to the next NW meet at the Sandpiper first week of May, see events section.
Steve


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm assuming there night meets with them being monthly meets? But yeah ill more the likely come along as it's only 55mins from me


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> So anyone from here going to the unphased show on the 25 may? I'm hoping to go with the TTOC lot


Hi Sarah

Just put your name down, you'll be more than welcome. Here's the link:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=557873

Karen


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Will do know thanks hun


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll defo be going looking forward to this one, first show this year and done so much work on the TT  . Be nice meeting you were you from?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

shane100 said:


> I'll defo be going looking forward to this one, first show this year and done so much work on the TT  . Be nice meeting you were you from?


This will be my first show ever so I'm really excited about going and showing my lady off  she not had much done to her if I was to write it down but she's my little lady and I want to show her off 

I'm from wrexham north wales, what about you?


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Sarah yes we'll all make you feel welcome and look forward to seeing your pride and joy. I love the shows and looking at all the TTs lined up from standard to modded. Mine was standard when I first got her now it's far from standard . I noticed your a full member of the club now welcome to the club we'll meet at the show. I live in Lancaster so it's about 35 miles away for me hope the weathers nice for us  Enjoy your lovely TT


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

shane100 said:


> Hi Sarah yes we'll all make you feel welcome and look forward to seeing your pride and joy. I love the shows and looking at all the TTs lined up from standard to modded. Mine was standard when I first got her now it's far from standard . I noticed your a full member of the club now welcome to the club we'll meet at the show. I live in Lancaster so it's about 35 miles away for me hope the weathers nice for us  Enjoy your lovely TT


Thanks I'm feeling very welcome already  Yeah my lady was standard when u first got her, she's been slightly modded now though  yeah I'm a full member now  it's about 64 miles from mine so that's not to bad really lol fingers crossed the sun is shining, though I don't care ill be too giddy lol I am and will continue too  you too hun


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

What mods has you done? If your like me modding comes a addition ha ha but what better way to spend your money  on your TT


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

She's got a resurc valve, ram air filter, 3"down pipe and Decat, lowered 25/30mm and she will have her wrap and new wheels on in the next couple of weeks too 

What about your little lady then?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> She's got a resurc valve, ram air filter, 3"down pipe and Decat, lowered 25/30mm and she will have her wrap and new wheels on in the next couple of weeks too
> 
> What about your little lady then?


Wear your sunglasses when Shane lifts his bonnet!!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohhhhhh he gone down the Shiny root


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Ohhhhhh he gone down the Shiny root


I'd call it more the the purrrrrrrrrple glittery route, very eye catching! Mind you, I haven't seen it since August so anything could have happened!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha oh sounds like one that you defo couldn't miss 

I'll apologise now then Shane as my lady's having purple glitter wrap lmao


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

.


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Well Karen it's still very spangled but with a few more blingy bits  and lots of other things to feast your eyes on inside and out  be good seeing you and Scott again and all the others  Not long now...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It'll be good to see you both again too Shane, seems like ages.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will contact the Unphased crew after Easter for more details before the next meet


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry I cant make it I will be in Barbados for some Real Sunshine 8) )


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

ttpos said:


> sorry I cant make it I will be in Barbados for some Real Sunshine 8) )


You always get one that has to rub it in


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry , I also love Llandudno North wales St Georges Hotel Been there many times Love it :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

5 weeks and 1 day


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

even cruise on the prom with the UK Street vans


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

ttpos said:


> even cruise on the prom with the UK Street vans


?????


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi I owned and built a custom Van I was in a club Called UKSTREETVANS and we had a show near to Rhyl and we had a cruise around Llandudno


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be there. In the show n shine or unphased stand

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of going. Is there a club stand?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

There is yeah, if you go on the events bit and look for the unphased post, speak to audiphil, I think there's 3 spaces left


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

barb said:


> I will be there. In the show n shine or unphased stand
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I see you're doing very well with the votes for the Unphased stand (I voted for you), I should think you'll definitely be on it.

Don't forget to come and introduce yourself


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

benb89 said:


> I'm thinking of going. Is there a club stand?


Here's the link for Unphased The Show
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=557873

There are a few places left if you want to put your name down


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Cloud said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there. In the show n shine or unphased stand
> ...


Yeah looks hopeful. And thanks for the vote 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done to Unphased team, really enjoyed today


----------

